# [xfce] Thunar et samba (resolu)

## Picani

Bonsoir,

J'ai remis xfce, tout marche nickel, mais il me manque un truc : l'accès au partages Windows via samba dans thunar. Je parle là d'un accès à la KDE ou GNOME : on tape smb:// dans konqueror ou nautilus et on est dans un dossier virtuel qui nous permet de choisir le "workgroup" puis l'ordinateur.

Tou d'abord, est-ce possible comme cela sous xcfe ?

Ensuite, croyant que oui, j'ai suivi cette doc : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 en l'adaptant pour Gentoo, et sa na marche pas, j'obtiens :

```
$ fusesmb /media/samba

params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/home/picani//.smb/smb.conf":

   No such file or directory

params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/home/picani//.smb/smb.conf.append":

   Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

Que dois-je faire ? Configurer samba ?Last edited by Picani on Tue Nov 02, 2010 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Picani

Bon ben avec fusesmb sa ne marche tjrs pas. Par contre, Gigolo permet de découvrir les partages Windows sur le réseau, de les monter, et d'utiliser Thunar pour les monter en touchant 2-3 trucs.

Mon problème est réglé, je chercherai plus la prochaine fois avant de poster ...

----------

## davidou2a

Petite information pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les CHANGELOG sur le site d'XFCE...

Thunar depuis la version 1.1.4 cad celle dispo avec XFCE 4.7.x

Supporte SAMBA et FTP

tapes smb:/// dans la barre de chemin, ou ftp://<host>

Voila ENJOY !!!

Fini fuseSMB et Gigolo...

*** EDIT ***

Petit screencast a l'appui : http://membres.multimania.fr/mazzeri/screencast.ogv

----------

